# Motorhoming in North Italy



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi all.

We're planning on taking our Motorhome to North Italy (around Lake Garda area) in a few weeks time, but we're having a tough time finding sites (on the internet) that we can go to. Anyone know of a good website that covers sites in North Italy.

I found one - Eurocamp. It listed some very nice sites, but on closer inspection it turned out that they were all those horrible mobile home type places AARRRGGGG.

_(Mod Note. I'll move you to the Italy Touring forum. More chance of replies there.)_


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

See here.

Derek


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

also

www.turismoitinerante.it 
www.caravanecamper.it 
www.federcampeggio.it

With tanks to Eddied

Derek


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Lake Garda*

Hi

www.gardalake.it and www.campinglagodigarda.it

Russell


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Northern Italy/Garda*

 Ciao tutti,
and another worth looking at :
www.lagodigarda.com

buon viaggio,
saluti.
eddied


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*italian lakes*

Hi we have toured the northern lakes and found it is best if you travel around them clockwise with the lake on your right hand side, in some places the roads are a bit narrow and the cliff tends to stick out in some places, but if you are travelling clockwise you are not the one that has to go close to the cliffs to get past. 7.5 mtr van


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Lago Maggiore - lovely site at Cannero Riviera.

You don't need a pool - the lake is warm (and big) enough!


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

One of the joys of traveling around the lakes in italy is that there are countless sites and all well sign posted and 9 times out of 10 you don't need to book in advance, Just turn up.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

*northern italy*

possibly having a meerkat moment 
eurocamp is the cheshire based camping holiday group 
eurocampings.co.uk is the web site for acsi 
we used them last september for same area about 50 sites between garda and venice we found verona lovely to visit the arena was stunning and the juliet balcony etc ,though the municipal camp site there would be interesting in anything over 25ft as its in the ruin,s of a castle 
the site in venice was excellent with acsi £10 a night although with the increase and exchange rate possibly a little more, and they also sold us a travel pass i think 30 euro for a 3 day pass ,bus outside gates to ferry port ferry into venice and busboats on grand canal all included


----------



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

A huge thank you to all.

Your information has been invaluable !!!!!


----------



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: italian lakes*



weldted said:


> Hi we have toured the northern lakes and found it is best if you travel around them clockwise with the lake on your right hand side, in some places the roads are a bit narrow and the cliff tends to stick out in some places, but if you are travelling clockwise you are not the one that has to go close to the cliffs to get past. 7.5 mtr van


Thanks, I'll bear that in mind. What route did you take to get to the area? I'm thinking Dover - Calais ferry then drive down through France, Through the Mont Blanc tunnel then down to the lake. How long do you think it will take us (Swift Kontiki - Fiat Ducato chassis 7.5m van which I usually drive at around 60mph on the motorways)? I thinking take two days. Stop-over in Aire in France one night.


----------

